

Corporations share the same labor/resource pool... - jujumo

Sure I understand the IP and HR concerns, but there are reasonable solutions for those concerns. What if corporations shared a labor and resource pool? For example what if clothing manufacturers shared a collection of resource facilities? What if car manufacturers shared a collection of process facilities? Thinking out loud is all...
======
cosmicray
Power utilities already do this (to a certain extent). No typical power
utility has the manpower to respond to a major event, so they all have mutual
aid agreements (to help one another).

------
mooism2
What's the difference between "shared" and "out-sourced"?

------
praptak
Cartels. See anti-trust laws.

